# Health Insurance



## GeoAl (May 15, 2017)

I'm American, she is German. We a hoping to relocate to Thassos in Greece. We are in the planning stages. I would like to get information on health insurance. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hellenophile (May 20, 2017)

Hi there

We, 55 and 60 years old, have just been quoted £3500 per annum for both of us (basic cover), with AXA, which includes £2000 threshold. Basically we pay the first £2000 on a major medical issue, and they continue picking up the tab. Otherwise it is VERY expensive! 
Best wishes
The Kingswicks


----------



## xxsuzieoxx (Aug 2, 2016)

icare said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi, I know this is pretty old, but what are the cheaper options? Just basic health cover is probably enough. For me and my son (10) from the UK and living I Greece full time but not working. Tia


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xxsuzieoxx (Aug 2, 2016)

Thanks! I’ve sent an email 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KidorioL (Aug 14, 2019)

in fact health insurance is a necessary thing as the government will refund you anyway if you have injuries


----------



## KidorioL (Aug 14, 2019)

Hey, guys. Frankly speaking, I don't understand the owners of firms, who don't want to do the health insurance for their workers. It goes without saying, that life is strange thing, so it can happen everything, but owner will be guilty. There it has been an excuse, that it takes a lot of time earlier, but it won't fly now, because there are such good companies, that all the things make instead of you. These companies do (moderated) fast and by the law. And the main thing, that should concern you - price. Likely for you, they will help you find the best option for your company and work with carriers on your behalf to get the best price possible. So, Do the Health Insurance for your workers and be a good head of company.


----------

